# Rinderbandwurm



## Huserohn (18. Juli 2007)

hi,
wir sind heute im gespräch auf das thema bandwurm gekommen und ich hab mir überlegt, dass das ding vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt ist.
hab gehört, dass das würmchen gegen allergien und übergewicht helfen soll.
der geschlechtsreife rinderbandwurm verursacht meist keine beschwerden, wie ich gelesen hab.
was denkt ihr darüber?
pro contra
welche gefahren lauern auf einen, welche positvie aspekte hat eine infektion?

ich fang mal an:

pro: minderung von allergien, man darf mit gutem gewissen essen

contra: man hat ein ekliges, langes 10m würmchen in seinem darm, geile fäkalien sexspiele sind tabu, da der kot eier und wurmgliedmaßen enthält.

was sagt ihr dazu? ist meine liste zu vervollständigen?



ps.
ja, ich bin taure. deshalb kommt nur ein rinderbandwurm in frage!


----------



## Satanhimself (18. Juli 2007)

contra:

allein der gedanke das in meinem magen/darm (oder wo auch immer) ein 10m-wurm herumkricht lässt mich sauer aufstoßen

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein

auch wenn das vielleicht konservativ klingt ,
ich würde sowas nie in mich .... hineinpflanzen lassen (!?) oder wie auch immer das kleine würmchen in den körper gelangt
vermutlich über speichel oder ? wie beim hund ? was weiß ich 




> ...geile fäkalien sexspiele sind tabu, da der kot eier und wurmgliedmaßen enthält.



ach schade .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huserohn (18. Juli 2007)

jo danke, aber den contrapunkt hatte ich ja schon hingeschrieben.
gibts noch weitere ? kennt sich jemand aus oder hat ggf. sogar schon eingenerfahrungen gesammelt?
solang ich das ding ja nicht sehe und es mir nur hilft wär das ja ein kleineres übel.
man hat ja auch viele kleine eklige bakterien in seinem körper


----------



## Satanhimself (18. Juli 2007)

achso ich dachte dein contra punkt bezog sich auf die fäkalien-sexspielchen....


----------



## Huserohn (18. Juli 2007)

jo sry, war etwas unübersichtlich. sollen jeweils 2 punkte sein


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Juli 2007)

Ihr seid eklig.. darf ich zumachen? *G*


----------



## Otty Peek (18. Juli 2007)

Wäääääh ich hab das jez schon gelesen.....ICH MUSS JETZT IMMER AN WÜRMER IN MEINEM KÖRPER DENKEN.....


ne mal echt jetzt die Idee is ja wiederwärtig^^.


----------



## Megarock (18. Juli 2007)

Naja mir fällt grad net soviel ein aber wenn der Wurm in deinem Magen wohnt ist der dann nicht alles auf was du isst. Folge: Du bist immer hungrig


----------



## Pomela (18. Juli 2007)

In Mitteleuropa ist unter den Bandwürmern des Menschen der Rinderbandwurm (Taenia saginata)
sozial-hygienisch von Bedeutung.
Die Häufigkeit der Infektion hängt weitgehend von der Herkunft des Bandwurmträgers (Ausland) bzw. den Lebens- und Ernährungsgewohnheiten der Bevölkerung ab.
1. Erreger
Der Wurm Taenia saginata gehört zu den Cestoden. Die Länge des voll ausgebildeten Wurmes kann bis zu 10 m betragen. Er besitzt keinen Darmkanal und ernährt sich durch das Tegument. Der Kopf (Skolex) ist stecknadelkopfgroß, besitzt vier starke Saugnäpfe und hat im Gegensatz zum Schweinebandwurm (Taenia solium) kein mit Hakenkranz versehenes Rostellum (Stirnfortsatz). Unmittelbar an den Kopf schließt sich der Halsteil (Keimzone) an, aus dem die einzelnen Glieder (Proglottiden) hervorgehen. Länge und Breite der Proglottiden nehmenmit der Entfernung vom Kopf zu. Das reife Bandwurmglied ist länger als breit (ca.12-20 mm mal4-7 mm). Jedes Glied besitzt einen kompletten männlichen und weiblichen Geschlechtsapparat. Der
Uterus, den man nach Färbung oder Kompression der Glieder mit einer Lupe erkennt, besitzt beiderseits
des zentralen Stranges durchschnittlich 18 wenig verzweigte Seitenäste. Die abgestoßenen reifen Glieder des Rinderbandwurmes können Eigenbewegung zeigen und den Darm des Menschen durch den Anus aktiv
verlassen.
Bei T. saginata besteht etwa ein Fünftel des Wurmes aus reifen, ausgewachsenen Gliedern (zwischen
200 und 400). Sie werden täglich abgestoßen. Monatlich produziert ein Bandwurm etwa 400 reife Glieder, in jedem befinden sich etwa 100 000 Eier. Bereits im Darm können die Eier aus den abgelösten Gliedern austreten und so in den Darminhalt gelangen, mit dem sie ausgeschieden werden, oder die Eier werden
durch Zerfall der Proglottiden in der Außenwelt frei.
Damit sich ein Bandwurm entwickeln kann, muß das Ei in den Darm eines Zwischenwirtes (Rind)
gelangen. Im Magendarmkanal des Rindes lösen sich die Eihüllen auf, wodurch der Embryo (Onkosphäre)
im Dünndarm freigesetzt wird. Dieser bohrt sich in die Darmwand ein und gelangt mit dem Blut vorwiegend in die gut durchblutete Muskulatur. Hämatogen in andere Organe verstreute Onkosphären können sich nur
selten zu infektionsfähigen Finnen entwickeln. In der stark beanspruchten Muskulatur wie Herzund
Kaumuskeln sterben diese oft schon nach einigen Monaten ab, während sie in der Skelettmuskulatur
jahrelang infektionstüchtig bleiben können. Die Finnen (Zystizerken) haben nach etwa 15 bis 25 Tagen Stecknadelkopfgröße und die Form kleiner, weißer, dünnwandiger Bläschen. Später befindet sich in diesen der handschuhfingerartig eingestülpte Kopf. Nach durchschnittlich 10 Wochen ist die Finne etwa 0,5 cm groß
und infektionsfähig. Der Zystizerkus muß zur Weiterentwicklung vom Rind oral in einen Menschen
gelangen, in dessen Darm er sich zum Bandwurm entwickelt. Die ersten geschlechtsreifen Glieder
werden nach 11 bis 12 Wochen abgestoßen.
2. Übertragung
Die infektionsfähigen Finnen werden vom Menschen beim Verzehr von rohem (Schabefleisch, Tartar),
nicht tiefgefrorenem oder ungarem Rindfleisch aufgenommen.
Nach Auflösung der Finnenkapsel durch den Magensaft stülpt sich der Kopf heraus und heftet sich mit seinen Saugnäpfen an die Dünndarmwand.
3. Krankheitserscheinungen
Die Taenia-Infektion des Menschen verläuft meist symptomlos.
Kommt es zu Krankheitserscheinungen, so sind diese uncharakteristisch und können Magen-, Darm
und Gallenwegserkrankungen vortäuschen.
Folgende Einzelsymptome werden bei den meisten Bandwurmträgern (etwa in der Reihenfolge der Häufigkeit des Vorkommens) beobachtet:
- „Wühlen im Leib“ (vorwiegend in der Nabelgegend),
- Juckreiz in der Analgegend
- Übelkeit, Erbrechen,
- Obstipation-Durchfälle (oft alternierend auftretend),
- spastische Leibschmerzen,
- Appetitlosigkeit,
- Gewichtsabnahme,
- starke Müdigkeit, allgemeine Schwäche,
- Kopfschmerzen,
- Schwindelgefühl und Zeichen einer vegetativen Dysregulation.
Lebensbedrohliche Situationen, wie akute Appendizitis (durch Einwandern reifer Proglottiden),
Ileus (bei multipler Taenien- Infektion), akute Cholezystitis oder Pankreatitis sind selten. Oft führen
die Bandwurmträger nur die Mißempfindungen zum Arzt, die diereifen Rinderbandwurmglieder bewirken,
wenn sie aktiv den Darm verlassen.

omg plz close this thread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (18. Juli 2007)

*schmeisst sich weg*
Ey such dir einen der so ´nen Bandwurm hat und lass ihn dir doch transplantieren ... erst ziehen sie ihm den 10m-Wurm raus und dann wird er dir .... VIEL SPASS!

Aber lustiger Gedanke! *lacht immer noch*


----------



## Monolith (18. Juli 2007)

Ich bedanke mich, meine Pizza schmeckt mir nun nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otty Peek (18. Juli 2007)

Und ich starr die ganze Zeit auf meinen Bauch^^.


----------



## Whopper1403 (18. Juli 2007)

Halb OT: 
IMO wurden Bandwürmer oder das, aus dem der Bandwurm schlüpft (habs mir jetzt nich merken können und will ned runterscrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eingehüllt in irgendwelchen Kapseln, Drages etc als unseriöse Schlankmacher Pillen verkauft


----------



## Denji (KdV) (19. Juli 2007)

Wähhh... *Messer hol, Bauch aufmach, nach Wurm such*

ne mal im ernst ihr seit ech eklig... *auf Bauch schiel*

Wie kommt ihr nur auf so einen Mist...

BÄhhh Denji


----------



## Satanhimself (19. Juli 2007)

warum sind "wir" oder der TE eklig ?

in den medizin werden genauso blutegel verwendet um rheuma zu lindern 
würdest du lieber mit rheuma durch die gegend rennen ? wohl kaum
wenn dann ist vll der gedanke eklig, aber doch nich wir ..
.
und mist ist das nicht , der TE hat ja geschrieben das sowas nützlich sein könnte

man kann ja schreiben das man beim gedanken vielleicht ekel empfindet
aber gleich als eklig abstempeln und nach /close rufen ?

der TE wollte halt mal eine sinnvollere diskussion anfangen als "was hört ihr gerade?", "was esst ihr gerade?", "was habt ihr euch gerade zwischen den zähnen hervorgeholt ?"

interesanntes thema nur selbst machen würde ich höchst wahrscheinlich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (19. Juli 2007)

Ahh ich hab gestern Tartar gegessen.
Mir ist jetzt irgendwie übel...




Wobei ein paar Kilo abnehmen. Ihh ne was für ne Kranke Idee. Ich geh dann mal lieber ein Eis weniger essen und dafür ne Stunde mehr Joggen


----------



## Thront (24. Juli 2007)

also das vieh sieht doch ganz süss aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuBeLiMo (25. Juli 2007)

ganz und gar nicht mein ding...
ich würde mich unwohl fühlen wenn da ein fast 3 auto langer wurm in mir drin ist^^


----------



## nuels (25. Juli 2007)

Ich hab heut gehört, dass der eier in den darm ablegt die dann in die Blutbahn geraten können und die dann dadurch ins gehirn gelangen können, da ausschlüpfen und dann dein gehirn fressen....
oO und das ist der warheit
aber das ist mein ernst das stimmt wirklich

also ich würds net machn 
lg nils


----------



## Naeblis (25. Juli 2007)

nuels schrieb:


> Ich hab heut gehört, dass der eier in den darm ablegt die dann in die Blutbahn geraten können und die dann dadurch ins gehirn gelangen können, da ausschlüpfen und dann dein gehirn fressen....
> oO und das ist der warheit
> aber das ist mein ernst das stimmt wirklich
> 
> ...



also das stimmt so nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wär ja noch schöner wenn die eier (proglottiden gennant) sich ins Gehrin verirren würden und dich auffressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nein die segmente mit eiern werden ganz normal über den kot ausgeschieden...


----------



## nuels (25. Juli 2007)

Naeblis schrieb:


> also das stimmt so nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das hab ich heut im TV gesehen :-P (in einer richtersendung xD "das familiengericht" ^^)
die werden da doch wohlö nicht einfach irgendein sch... erzählen oder? 
hmmm naja....


----------



## Zorkal (26. Juli 2007)

nuels schrieb:


> das hab ich heut im TV gesehen :-P (in einer richtersendung xD "das familiengericht" ^^)
> die werden da doch wohlö nicht einfach irgendein sch... erzählen oder?


öhm doch?


----------



## Lorille (26. Juli 2007)

nuels schrieb:


> das hab ich heut im TV gesehen :-P (in einer richtersendung xD "das familiengericht" ^^)
> die werden da doch wohlö nicht einfach irgendein sch... erzählen oder?
> hmmm naja....



Die Eier befinden sich in deinem *Darm*. Um ins Gehirn zu kommen, müsste dein Darm mit dem Blutkreislauf in Verbindung stehen. Dann hättest du aber Exkremente im Blut, was das ganze unangenehm, infektiös und dickflüssig werden lassen würde. 

Anderer Aspekt: Es gibt keine Wundermittel zum Abnehmen, es gibt nur Training und Selbstdisziplin. Ich habe auch erst 11 Kilo (Überbleibsel aus der Zivizeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) abgenommen, ohne Bandwürmer und chinesische Medizin.


----------



## Thront (26. Juli 2007)

genau : F D H ;

-friss die hälfte.


----------



## boese3 (26. Juli 2007)

Mir würde der Fuchsbandwurm sorgen bereiten. Warum?
Das hab ich euch doch, gleich mal bei Wiki rausgesucht ;-)

Infektionsfolgen beim Menschen

Fuchsbandwürmer sind selbst bei hohem Aufkommen im Endwirt für diesen kaum schädlich, für den Menschen hat aber eine Infektion meist verheerende Folgen. Zwar stellt im Entwicklungszyklus des Fuchsbandwurmes der Mensch einen Fehlzwischenwirt dar, da die Infektion nicht an den Endwirt weitergegeben wird, jedoch findet in den Organen eines infizierten Menschen, vornehmlich in Leber, Lunge und Gehirn, eine Finnenentwicklung statt, die das Krankheitsbild der alveolären Echinokokkose hervorruft. Dabei entsteht ein Netzwerk von Röhren in den befallenen Organen. Sie enthalten die Finnen von Echinococcus multilocularis in Form von Anhäufungen mikroskopisch kleiner, von Bindegewebe umschlossener Bläschen (Alveolen). Man spricht daher von einer alveolären Echinokokkose im Gegensatz zur zystischen Echinokokkose bei Infektion durch den Hundebandwurm. Das Finnengewebe breitet sich wie Metastasen aus, wodurch die betroffenen Organe schleichend, aber weitgehend zerstört werden. Die Erkrankung wird meist erst zehn bis zwanzig Jahre nach der Infektion bemerkt, unter anderem, da die Symptome bei Befall der Leber Ähnlichkeit mit einem Leberkarzinom oder einer Leberzirrhose besitzen. Eine Abgrenzung gegen die vorgenannten Erkrankungen ist mittels Antikörpernachweis im Blut möglich. Durch die starke Durchwachsung der betroffenen Organe und die unscharfe Abgrenzung der befallenen Areale zu gesunden Organbereichen ist eine Operation bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung kaum durchführbar. Ohne eine Operation oder die jahrelange Einnahme von Anti-Wurm-Medikamenten sterben die meisten Patienten an Leberversagen.

Zu weiteren Details hierzu siehe auch alveoläre Echinokokkose.

Hier die Quelle:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuchsbandwurm


----------



## Lorille (26. Juli 2007)

Fuchsbandwürmer sind eine andere Spezies, kürzer und infektiöser.


----------



## nuels (26. Juli 2007)

gugg die greifen das gehirn an ^^ so :-P


----------



## Naeblis (26. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Fuchsbandwürmer sind eine andere Spezies, kürzer und infektiöser.



das ist schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tritt aber wie gesagt nur bei FEHLZWISCHENWIRTEN auf! du hast das beschrieben als wenn der bandwurm seine eier über den darm in den blutkreislauf abgeben würde...das ist einfach nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem ging es ja um den rinderbandwurm und nicht um den fuchsbandwurm. beide haben verschiedene wirtsysteme was jedem anhand des names schon klar sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei der gattung bei der der mensch endwirt ist, ist das rind logischerweise der zwischenwirt. dieser bandwurm ist "harmlos" und legt dir keine gehirnfressenden eier ins hirn! mal abgesehen davon das die finnen oder cystenbildung das schädliche ist und nicht das ein wurm schlüpft der dein wertvolles hirn zu brei verdaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (26. Juli 2007)

genau, hier :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (1. August 2007)

Ist doch nett das sich auch mal über solche Themen unterhalten wird.

Wie sinnvol dies jedoch in diesem Zusammenhang ist sei mal dahingestellt.


Absichtliche Anwendung von soetwas sollte man aber lieber bleiben lassen.

Auch die Anwendung von Blutegeln und anderen Viechern findet in der Regel nicht durch "normale" Ärzte statt.



Mit biologischem Gruss


Tarrion


----------

